# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >   Check out how close the approach comes to the cliff

## JoshA

Check out how close the approach comes to the cliff

----------


## JoshA

Here's the video of the  takeoff.  Has anyone actually experienced the plane dropping off the cliff after takeoff? Seems like it might be an urban legend from this video.

----------


## KevinS

The one time I flew out of Saba was on a Twin Otter with a light load of two passengers, two crew, and minimal luggage.  The takeoff was on runway 12, and my memory is that the aircraft was in the air by the time that we passed the taxiway by the control tower.  I don't remember any drop after passing over the end of the runway.

----------


## MIke R

nope....no drop

----------


## Dennis

> Here's the video of the  takeoff.  Has anyone actually experienced the plane dropping off the cliff after takeoff? Seems like it might be an urban legend from this video.



Kind of like the urband legend of the BIG DROP over the MOUNTAIN landing at SBH. Even my wife was less than scared...

----------


## JoshA

The Twin Otter is still a heckuva plane to be able to carry that many passengers into such a small airstrip. They must be getting past their safe service lifetime though and what does Winair do after that?

----------


## Theresa

Nope, no drop on the way out.  The way in was a little funky.  Crosswinds prevented us from landing on the first pass, so off to Statia we went.  One of the pilots explained what happened, said there was a good chance we wouldn't land on the retry, and then tried again.  Although we landed, it was clear they were ready to pull up and head back to SXM.

----------


## onebigdawg53

> The Twin Otter is still a heckuva plane to be able to carry that many passengers into such a small airstrip. They must be getting past their safe service lifetime though and what does Winair do after that?



B-52's built 50+ years ago are still flying.  If Winair is willing and able to spend the money to refurbish them, they can fly safely for a lot more years.

At some of the Air Shows we have around here there are trimotor planes from the 1930's that are still flying safely and looking like the day they came out of the factory.  The Otter is a hardy aircraft, with proper maintenance and retrofits they can continue flying safely for many more years.

----------


## JoshA

Yeah, those B-52's can still do some damage.

----------


## Voosh

But I've never heard a Twin Otter called a Love Shack. LOL.

Just outside of Detroit, at Willow Run airport (KYIP), is the Yankee Air Force museum. The museum suffered severe fire damage a few years ago. It's a big, commercial airport and the damage was contained to one building. Many members keep their vintage planes at the airport and fly them all over the country. A little TLC can go a long ways. They even have a real B52 outside with some of their other stationary collection. Damn, those things are huge.

http://www.yankeeairmuseum.org

----------


## JoshA

Apparently the B-52 service life will likely be about 100 years! The first one, a B-52A, flew in 1954. The last one, a B-52H, the only version currently flying, left the factory in 1962. We must have been a lot better at building aircraft then.

----------


## JohnC

On recent trip back from SXM to CLT, I was sitting next to someone who owned a villa on Saba and goes frequently. She said once when the winds were light, the plane (Twin Otter) "dropped" at end of runway before getting enough lift to rise. Not for me......

----------


## noel

We visited Saba a few years ago and had a big drop off the end of the runway on the way back.

Tim

----------


## salinebeach1

I have only been to Saba once when on Winair and we had a pit stop to drop off two passengers on the way to SBH. I love flying and have never been nervous...til then! Landing was pretty exciting and the runway length and location was quite an experience. The nerves were tested upon take off. Yes we dropped a bit at the end but quickly lifted and all was well. I love telling people about our detour to Saba's runway!

----------

